# Offshore Fishing Venice, La.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Where to start? The fishing has been good but we have been faced with not having as many options as we are use to this past week. On Monday Capt. Alex ran the Rob Crowder group out. They had a great daycatching two nice dolphin, 4 Yellowfin Tuna, and an easy limit of Red Snapper. There was a great rip offshore about 45 miles out but it was pushing south fast.The Crowder group had such a good time on Monday they decided to go again on Tuesday. Tuesday turned out to be not as productive. Blue water wasn’t where it was the day before and the fishing was a lot different than the day before. Although still finishing with a nice limit of Red Snapper. What happened was we had some moderate winds blowing from the west and west south west, along with strong southerly moving current and it grabbed the bluewater and took it way out. On Wed. I took out the Logan group for Day 1 of their fishing trip and we finally ended up about 60 miles offshore when we found the rip. We put the lines out and starting to pull our baits. It didn’t take long until we got our first hit. It was a good fish, didn’t see what it was, but it hit hard enough to pull the rodnreel right out the boat. 50 Duel…Ouch.. on an 80 stand-up bent butt. How it came out of the rod holder I have no idea. The only thing I can think is that the timing was just right enough that the outrigger clip didn’t unclip fast enough, it was a little tight, and it had just enough lift at that point to pull the rod up and when it went straight, out of the boat. Worst part is that the drag was peeling off the reel when it went. Definitely a good fish gone and that was that. We continued to pull on the rip a little longer and caught 2 dolphin. 1 Small…1 decent. Then the line fell apart and we ran further south. Upon getting to our first tuna destination the rip was right behind us and we had about 5 minutes of fishing in decent water. The line came thru quick and left us sitting in dirty green water with a strong current. We continued to fish catching all the bonita and skipjacks you wanted. The guys wanted to put meat in the boat so we took off after the snapper and of course found them. Day Two with Logan group we went straight after reef and coastal pelagics, finding them all. They ended their day with a limit of nice red snapper, 8 Mangroves, 5 Cobia, and 2 big king Macs. They had a tough time with the Mangroves since they can be tricky to hook at times. Capt. Alex and Capt. Will did about the same. That is about how the past few days have gone. The rig fishing is very good. Lots of Snapper and Cobia. Tuna and Dolphin were a little out of reach this past week, but should be right back on track this week. Looks like the good water is now starting to push back our way and this will definitely change things for the better. We’ve got open days the last week in June and July and August. 

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
985 960 1900

www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice report and Pics...one of these days, I will make that pilgramage...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 on nice report and pics. Fish on!


----------

